# Double bowa system



## tterby1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Is any company selling the double bowa system this year and sorry for the miss spellings i suck at that


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Let me google that for you


----------



## tterby1 (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks i owe you


----------



## Maskot (Dec 11, 2008)

Instead of starting a new topic I also have some questions about the boa system boots. I am looking for new boots for this upcoming season and the boa system looks like a great idea. it is fast and easy but are they worth it? I was told to go with the Dual BOA system instead of just the boa system. Are the Dual BOA system boots worth the price? I am going to go try some on at a store and find the one that fits me really well. I am going to get the size and brand name and maybe wait till cyber monday or black friday and maybe some websites will have some good sales going on? Good or bad idea to do that? what are some of your guys' opinions about the dual boa boots. What are good/bad brands if any?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Any boa system will suck eventually.

You can't customize you fit, past the two zones.

So you're essentially tightening up half of your boot to the same tightness, and the other half to that same tightness.

What happens if you have a unique foot shape? You can't tighten your boot to fit your foot.

Old skool lace systems are the best way to get a custom lace yob on your boots.

Just figure out the hockey player way to lace up your boots and they won't come undone.

Dual boa for right now, sucks. If you could tighten each lace area then they'd be onto something. As of right now, the tech sucks for unique shaped feet and for when your boot breaks in.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Maskot said:


> Instead of starting a new topic I also have some questions about the boa system boots. I am looking for new boots for this upcoming season and the boa system looks like a great idea. it is fast and easy but are they worth it? I was told to go with the Dual BOA system instead of just the boa system. Are the Dual BOA system boots worth the price? I am going to go try some on at a store and find the one that fits me really well. I am going to get the size and brand name and maybe wait till cyber monday or black friday and maybe some websites will have some good sales going on? Good or bad idea to do that? what are some of your guys' opinions about the dual boa boots. What are good/bad brands if any?


Not directly on-point since I do not have a double-boa boot. I do have the K2 T1's which have the internal boa system and the outer boot has traditional laces. This was my first boot using the boa system and I really like it. It is quick and easy to adjust, I like being able to adjust it on the fly on the mountain without having to unlace my boot. If after a few runs it is feeling like I don't have the tension quite right, I just adjust it quickly via the dial and I'm good to go. I especially like being able to walk into the lodge, pop the dial-out and let the tension off the inside boot liner, and enjoy a cold beer with my feet nice and comfy. No unlacing of boots and re-lacing to adjust the boot liner after 1 or 2 (or 5) beers, just twist the knob and I'm ready to go back out.

I'm not sure if I'd like the dual boa or not. I can see it having all the advantages of the internal boa but there is something to be said for traditional laces on the outer boot and being able to really tweak the fit that way. Since I've never really tried them, I'm not really suggesting you avoid it. Your plan to try on a lot of boots at a local shop is a great idea and obviously you can usually get better prices online than in a shop. That said, I'd ask you to consider supporting that local shop. Yes, you might pay a few extra bucks but your money is staying local and giving you that value-add of in-person service and assistance.

MeanJoe


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Been using the Double BOA for four seasons. No complaints here. I think it goes back more to the "does the boot fit?" issue than the BOA system itself. The BOA liner is supposed to be amazing. 

It is true you can fine tune laces a bit more. How much fine tuning does any one person do, I can't say. I know when I use laces, I rarely if ever adjusted the lowers after one maybe two times wearing the boots. 

The issues that some have with tightening are true for any quick lace system. No way around that.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> The issues that some have with tightening are true for any quick lace system. No way around that.


Absolutely right.

I've used a few types of quick lace systems and eventually end up with the same problem in them all.

So ya, I'm not just hating on boa, I hate ALL speed laces at this time.

And it's because of my foot shape I'm sure. But I've found my comfort zone being tickled with regular laces.

Really though, if you have any doubts that you may have an odd shaped foot, or even a sensitive foot, don't go speed laces just to be safe... Kill eats glass for fun, he's not human.


----------



## tterby1 (Aug 23, 2011)

*being that im a snowboard instructor*

being that im a snowboard instructor i need a good boot. but seance my average year on snow is a 100+ days i go Thur boots but the due boa system boot i had last year held up incredible. i just wanted a another pair


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

A high school grammar and spelling class wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## tterby1 (Aug 23, 2011)

I did apologize up front.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Is that why I'm always pulling glass slivers out of my ass?

BA uses the BOA system for his boots and he swears he'll never go back to laces.

As we've preached over and over, you want to get the boot that fits your foot first. After that brands, bells, and whistles matter. I'd rather have a cheap boot that fits well than a high end boot that doesn't.


----------



## tterby1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Im inclined to agree with kill on this point


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Absolutely, every foot is different... I preach the exact same thing.

If you're already a boa user, you can probably bank on being able to get a new pair. If I would've known that, I would've approached it differently.

Are you getting a ton of days out of your current boots? Seems like you would probably have a good idea of what to get if you're going thru them so quick.


----------



## tterby1 (Aug 23, 2011)

ya im working on it with my sales rep. its just sucks that Celsius stopped making the double in favor of the single


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

tterby1 said:


> ya im working on it with my sales rep. its just sucks that Celsius stopped making the double in favor of the single


I didn't know that... That's kind of surprising actually. I'm not to up on Celsius because they don't make a boot that fits my big ass foot.


----------



## tterby1 (Aug 23, 2011)

I found out this year when i went to buy a pair over the summer


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> Any boa system will suck eventually.
> 
> You can't customize you fit, past the two zones.
> 
> ...


WRONG! Completely fucking wrong.

Boa is like a ski boot how you flex in that boot when you tighten it up is how you customize the fit. Lean forward turn the knob different fit. Lean back turn the knob different. 

And if you're trying boots on in a store then buying online I hope you get testicular cancer way to waste the guys time.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> WRONG! Completely fucking wrong.
> 
> Boa is like a ski boot how you flex in that boot when you tighten it up is how you customize the fit. Lean forward turn the knob different fit. Lean back turn the knob different.
> 
> And if you're trying boots on in a store then buying online I hope you get testicular cancer way to waste the guys time.




I understand how you get the fit, and it's not as custom as a lace up boot. I don't care what you say....

Tell me how you would get the third hole a different tension from the fourth hole, or the 6th from the 8th, with boa? You can't do it... You have two zones and those zones have basically the same tightness throughout the zone once you spin the dial. 

If X boot fits someones boot kind of weird on hole 6, you can loosen or tighten that hole specifically to create a custom foot.

And I bought my Nike boots from Emage, prick.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Maybe I didn't explain myself clear enough with the boa fit.

You essentially have two zones and those zones will be tightened to whatever you decide to tighten them to, as a whole. So you will have 2 levels of tightness across your entire boot.


----------



## tterby1 (Aug 23, 2011)

wow guys i dint mean to start a fight i just was hoping for some advice no need to get mad were all riders here.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

tterby1 said:


> wow guys i dint mean to start a fight i just was hoping for some advice no need to get mad were all riders here.


It's BA.... Almost every post he makes is angry or violent, you get used to it. It's just his personality


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This isn't a fight this is just me calling out his blatant wrong information. It's all in how you flex that boot. If I deep flex into the the shell I can skip tightening the forefoot and it concentrates on just the ankle if I want forefoot I flex back pushing into the spine and the forefoot tightens, then if I want to tighten the ankle I deep flex. I've ridden boa longer than you've been riding I know the ins and outs of it. That's like saying a ski boot only has set flexes. Work with feet for 10 years fitting a couple dozen people a day you learn these things. It's just like speed zone you have to manipulate the liner position to get ideal areas tight. Same with laces. Not saying Boa is the best thing in the world just saying if you use it enough you know how to manipulate it for your needs.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

I have ridden many boots. Speed-lace, regular lace, single Boa and double boa, theres even triple. Boa rules actually, laces suck. The fantasy about laces being able to have different tension at eye#3 than eye#4... ive heard it over and over. What a pile.. consider: 
Ive tried the above with laces.. it stays that way for a very short while then thru flexing of the boot,, guess what? The lace shifts and equalizes. They get wet then stretch. So the opposite is truer actually, steel laces do NOT stretch or readjust. Set it and forget it.

Can anyone apply lets say 20lbs tension at one eye and 17 at the next, and really notice diff over the span of half an inch? And tell me those laces wont budge? Garbage. However... Steel laces wont budge all friggin day. I set my lower zone nice and loose/comfy. My upper zone firm. When i want to really ride hard a few clicks tighter. Its so precise. And extremely fast. 5 seconds, with gloves on. 

Laces.. phttt. Im so sick of ppl pontificating about the superiority of laces. Reminds me of when auto focus in cameras began to catch on in the '80s. I remember some jackass old school holdouts trying to convince others that manual focus was "better".. that its faster or somehow more accurate. They would even try and convince ppl they were purists and AF was for posers or unskilled. Wow. In hindsight its laughable how stubborn some ppl are.

To original poster, boot fitment first, lacing system number 2, but by all means find yourself some double boas. K2 T1 DB are awesome, they have intuition Pro liners (the best). I also ride 2011 DC status, they are comfy and medium - stiff where k2 is STIFF. Both are fairly light weight and low profile with good liners.

To lace lover/Boa bashers: You are in the same camp as burton bashers. Trying to be all old school/purist/contrarian whatever high-ground bs. Your position is as uninformed as the manual-focus camera crowd was. Give it up. Time for a reality check.

I love laces. Theyre awesome.. on my runners. Do u guys actually adjust each and every eye/lace zone on your runners as well? :laugh: pretty dumb huh? .Exactly.


----------



## Maskot (Dec 11, 2008)

what kind of bindings do you have for your k2 ti db?


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

i have burton co2 est i use with my burton boards and some non-est co2 for my other boards. I freeride and like stiff boots, stiff binders and mostly stiff agressive oriented freeride boards. Most but not all 'freeriders' go with stiff setups. If u anticipate equal park/all mtn then maybe a soft/medium boot/binding setup is a good bet. Although some park riders also prefer stiff setup... not many. For me.. if i want to do a little bit of park time i just loosen the boots and bindings a few clicks. good enuff.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Now I want to try out some K2's. I fell for that hype about the different lacing stuff but in the end you really had uniform tightness. The one good thing was with the Nike's those little clips in the middle really help to create two zones. That's about it.

I have heel lift that I can't solve for the life of me (just spent a few days driving around finding scraps to try on). K2 with the inner liner boa might just do the trick. Won't know until I try.

Came across a few Ride boots (don't hear much about them) and they felt like a virgin's vagina when I put them on. Then took 3 steps and there were pressure points everywhere. No more online boots for me unless they're replacement pairs.


----------



## tterby1 (Aug 23, 2011)

i hear that one loud and clear


----------

